# Oldest Betta?



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the age of your oldest betta? Current or deceased. Mine would be 2 years and 3 months  currently alive


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I recently started so 1.5 years. But there was a 10 year old Betta last year


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine was 11 months, I lost him to the mystery disease of the blue male betta's or whatever they call it these days


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Great Question... I hope many people answer. I'm curious.. I'm new so mine are less than 2 months..


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm... When I was 3 I had one live 3 years... ( This was so long ago I hardly remember... ) Now I got back in the hobbie and have 4 currently.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my oldest was about 4 when he died.

my current oldest is going on three years old, roughly. :3


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I had my oldest for almost 3 years. However, he was full-grown with very developed fins when I bought him, so I'm guessing he was at least 6 months by the time of purchase, which would have put him at a bit over 3 yrs old. The funny thing is that he was the least likely one to live that long in my opinion- he was a bit sickly when I got him and also did some periodic tailbiting. Just goes to show that they can surprise you!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

My male CT: is probably 3months old now
My female VT: is around 5-6 months
My newest male HMPK: is about 2 months old
These are from when i got them,


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My oldest right now is about a year. The one I had in college lived for 2 years (the stress of moving him during breaks at the dorms probably killed him). I think I remember hearing that they can live to 10 in ideal conditions. Most places seem to think 3-5 years is average.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

My oldest was my betta from when I was a kid. Poor guy had just a bowl , unheated, untreated but he lived to be 5 so he was a strong boy I guess. lol hoping that little Benvolio , ith his huge heated tank ill live just as long, if not longer


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

My oldest lived till he was FIVE and he was in a tiny bowl with no heater! I bet money that Paarthurnax, who lives like a king, won't live to be that old (of course I obviously WANT him too).


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oops, double post


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

My oldest betta (deceased) I've kept is about 2 years + 10 months (blue VT) 

My current oldest betta is about 1 year (bi-color CT)


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

My oldest is when I was a kid he was a huge veilteil opal coloration and lived for 6 years I got him when he was 7 months old from a freind who spawned them and he gave me opal as a birthday present and I had my pick from the fry and I chose him.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The oldest I have alive is about 7 months. I got him in Alaska and he survived the car ride to NY. His name is Mr Magic Mushrooms. I would of had some older ones but they never made it out of the Yukon alive


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

My nieces old man is 7...he's huge and ugly with barely any color doesn't move much and is a mean little brat ....but he earned his attitude


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I've currently had my oldest betta for a year now. I don't know how old he was when I got him, but he had his first purchase birthday this month. I bought a veil tail not long ago that I think was given up to the pet store for re-sale.

My mom who got me hooked on bettas had moose a veil tail for definitely 3 years. I think I posted when he died, his body was as big as a thumb, he was huge.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Wolfie305 said:


> Oops, double post


I LOVE the cartoon caption on the picture at the bottom,,,,,, I think mine feel that way too...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fishy lived 3, almost 4 years. He looked to have died of old age. 1 year he wasn't as active as he used to be. Just moped around. Swam up for food, air and occasionally did a few laps. But mostly moped.
Cal lasted about a month with me :'( He died of by mysterious blue betta attacker

I've had Spike for aprox 2-3 months now. Feels like it's been longer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one currently that will have his 3 year anniversary with me in August.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Ripple lived to be 5 years old, my aunt had one that lived to be 7.


----------

